# [Achat] Choisir un portable

## anigel

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs mois j'attendais la perle rare des portables : le ASUS PL30JT (Core i5 ULV, 4 Go / 500 Go / NVidia discrète + Intel GMA, 13,3" TFT mat). Ce portable avait vraiment tout pour me plaire : 10H d'autonomie, 2 kgs, et une dalle mate. Sauf qu'il n'y a jamais eu une seul exemplaire en France...

Du coup, un peu lassé, je commence à envisager d'autres choix. Mais sans trouver quelque chose qui me convienne...

Je cherche la perle rare :

- Core i5, ULV si possible

- 14" maxi (13 serait l'idéal)

- 2,5 kgs maxi

- carte vidéo NVidia discrète (= Optimus) + Intel

- autonomie 6H mini

- et une dalle mate ce serait parfait

Si quelqu'un connait une marque qui réunisse tout ça dans le même appareil... Merci d'avance !

----------

## Ezka

Il y avait une réponse qui était très intéressante sur les fournisseurs de matériel/ordinateurs portables hautement compatible nunux (et avec du bon matos) ... mais je ne l'ai pas gardée dans mes bm et malheureusement pour la chercher j'ai fait choux blanc :s

Bref voila un post hyper constructif =)

NB : si une personne se souviens de ce post ...

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Merci quand même : post en anglais ou en français ?

----------

## xaviermiller

L'un des posts de Magic Banana, il a redonné le lien récemment  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Ce post peut-être ?

----------

## Ezka

O_o C'est exactement à ce post que je pensais  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ET bien voilà, on y est arrivés à trois  :Smile: 

----------

